# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Επαναφορά φακέλου σε NSLU2 ;;;

## vmanolis

Καλημέρα και καλή μας εβδομάδα.
Έχω εδώ και χρόνια ένα NSLU2 στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο ως file server.
Λόγω "μακροσκελούς" νοσηλείας μου μετά από προφανώς διακοπή ρεύματος δεν είχε επανεκκινήσει (αυτό δεν ξέρω ακόμη πώς λύνεται). Το εκκίνησα αλλά δεν έβλεπε τους φακέλους του σκληρού δίσκου, ούτε υπήρχαν οι ρυθμίσεις που είχα κάνει για χρήστες, δικαιώματα, κλπ. Μετά από αρκετές επανεκκινήσεις και OFF-ON αφού δεν έβλεπε λοιπόν φακέλους, είπα να δημιουργήσω φάκελο στο web interface του NSLU2 στην καρτέλα SHARES με ταμπέλα "DISK 1", μια που αυτός είναι ο αρχικός φάκελος με κοινόχρηστα δικαιώματα (από τον κατασκευαστή) στον οποίο είχα αυτά που ήθελα να "τα βλέπουν" όλοι.
Μετά από αρκετές επανεκκινήσεις ξαφνικά είδε τους φακέλους που είχα ορίσει για χρόνια καθώς και επανήλθαν οι ρυθμίσεις όπως τις είχα προ ετών ορίσει, ΑΛΛΑ στις ρυθμίσεις του και συγκεκριμένα στην καρτέλα SHARES εμφανίζει με κόκκινο χρώμα (!!!) τον φάκελο "DISK 1". Μέσω δικτύου ενώ μπαίνω κανονικά στους άλλους φακέλους, στον "DISK 1" δεν μπορώ να μπω γιατί μου βγάζει το γνωστό μήνυμα ότι δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση και μπορεί να μην έχω δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν τον πόρο δικτύου, κάτι που "δεν στέκει" γιατί μπαίνω με δικαιώματα administator!!!!!
Πάντως στην καρτέλα SHARES γράφει ότι η διαγραφή ενός φακέλου από την λίστα δεν συνεπάγεται και διαγραφή των περιεχομένων του, αλλά δεν ρισκάρω να δοκιμάσω διαγραφή του φακέλου αυτού, φοβούμενος μην γίνει "πατάτα" και χάσω τις όποιες ελπίδες έχω.
Επειδή στο κοινόχρηστο αυτό φάκελο (σε θέμα read εννοώ) έχω πολλά και χρησιμότατα πράγματα, πολλά από τα οποία δεν μπορώ να τα ξαναβρώ (βλέπε π.χ. οικογενειακές φωτό), υπάρχει τρόπος να επανέλθει ο φάκελος στην λίστα με τα SHARES του NSLU2;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό: http://scruss.com/blog/2007/03/01/fi...-on-the-nslu2/

Γράφει "If you have a Files share and it’s inaccessible through the normal methods, delete that.
Recreate the Files share on Disk 2. Do not change the location, unless you’d put it somewhere strange to start off with."

Εννοεί να σβήσω τον φάκελο "File" ως Share από την ανάλογη καρτέλα στο web interface του NSLU2 ή να σβήσω από τις θέσεις δικτύου τον φάκελο "File";  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Προσπάθησα, όπως γράφει και στο προηγούμενο post μου, να σβήσω τον φάκελο "DISK 1" ως Share από την ανάλογη καρτέλα στο web interface του NSLU2. Αν και αφαίρεσα πρόσβαση απ' όλους πλην του administrator που θεωρεί ότι υποχρεωτικά έχει πρόσβαση παντού, δεν το διαγράφει γιατί λέει "Error: The share is reserved, cannot delete it."
Κάποια "χείρα βοηθείας" μήπως;  ::

----------

